# Home Defense....rubber bullets an valid option?



## Dellec

Hey all! I'm new here on the forums and I have a few questions that I am hoping some of you can help me answer. I am considering possibly getting into handgun range shooting on a regular basis on a recommendation of a friend who shoots on a regular basis. While over at his place for New Years he was showing me his handgun collection including the his and hers guns he keeps for home defense in his bedroom. Per his recommendation I'm considering picking up a handgun for range shooting and also for home protection....however I do have a few concerns. First and foremost in the rare event that I did need to protect my family from an intruder, the idea of discharging a weapon in my home kind of makes me nervous in that the projectile could possibly pass through the drywall and injure one of my children in the next room. Obviously I would hope that should an uninvited guest enter my home I would be able to first put my family out of the line of fire before discharging a weapon...however the thought of a stray bullet still bothers me a bit. Secondly, has anybody considered using rubber bullets for home defense? I know these are generally used for riot control by police but I think I remember reading some place that there are a few companies that make them in various calibers for handguns (X-Ring was one of them I think). Is this a legitimate alternative to using live rounds in your home? Is it safe for a weapon to fire rubber bullets without damaging its interworkings? While obviously a regular round will have more stopping power than a rubber bullet I would think that a well placed rubber bullet would still be able to incapacitate an intruder long enough for police to arrive or for me to get my family to safety without the risk of penetrating a wall or two. Any input you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Baldy

To answer your question about rubber bullets. NO way!! Your not at a shooting gallery shooting rubber ducks. Your trying to stop a human being that may weigh 250lbs and is going to kill you and your family..May I suggest that you and your wife both get some training from a qualified firearms instructor. Then rethink your position on home defense. The life you save will be your own and your loved ones. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, ANY defensive firearm worth having will shoot thru the sheetrock, unfortunately. So, you are just gonna have to choose your shots carefully.


----------



## jenglish

+1

Fragmentable defense ammo, maybe. Rubber bullets, NO WAY!


----------



## Wandering Man

jenglish said:


> +1
> 
> Fragmentable defense ammo, maybe. Rubber bullets, NO WAY!


When I bought my Kimber the sales clerk gave me 6 rounds of fragmentable defense ammo. He explained that if the bullet missed my target it would penetrate sheetrock and then fragment and lose its energy, failing to penetrate the next layer of sheetrock.

I don't know if that is true, but it may be worth looking into.

WM


----------



## Todd

Bad idea. You're worried about your family's safety (rightfully), but, IMO, you're risking it even more by using rubber bullets. If someone is in your house and is coming at you to do serious bodily injury to you, they are most likely going to have a lot of adrenaline flowing or are on drugs. Either way, a rubber bullet in this case is going to have the same result as shooting a bear with a 9mm; it's just going to piss them off and make them want to hurt you even more. It's called "deadly force" for a reason. Shooting to wound is something for TV and the movies. Get yourself some professional instruction and practice, practice, practice those COM shots! :smt071


----------



## Revolver

As Ship said, any round that will pierce flesh will cut through drywall as well. As what has been said repeatedly, instruction and training/practice(particularly focused on home and self defense) is your best bet.


----------



## jeepgirl

Wandering Man said:


> He explained that if the bullet missed my target it would penetrate sheetrock and then fragment and lose its energy, failing to penetrate the next layer of sheetrock.
> 
> I don't know if that is true, but it may be worth looking into.
> 
> WM


to the best of my knowledge (what i have learned from various ballistics/impression evidence classes) this is indeed true.

their design is so they will fragment on impact, therefore leaving all energy INSIDE the target and preventing a thru and thru shot.

from www.frangiblebullets.com
"The resulting bullet components have advanced performance characteristics such as reduced hazard/no ricochet, controlled fragmentation, inherent accuracy, higher velocity and reduced pressure levels."


----------



## js

Dellec said:


> in the rare event that I did need to protect my family from an intruder, the idea of discharging a weapon in my home kind of makes me nervous


You make want to take a look at this... Click Here

Forum member "Hal8000" will more than likely disagree with you on your rare comment.

Rubber bullets...? No way, you're just asking for more trouble. Someone breaks into your home is an immediate threat to you and your family. I doubt that they are to concerned with you and your family's safety and more than likely are there to cause you harm.

Go to the range and practice, practice, practice...


----------



## 2400

Dellec said:


> While obviously a regular round will have more stopping power than a rubber bullet I would think that a well placed rubber bullet would still be able to incapacitate an intruder long enough for police to arrive or for me to get my family to safety without the risk of penetrating a wall or two. Any input you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated.


If you have to actually use a gun in defense or yourself or your family from an immediate and deadly threat. You don't "shoot to wound" or "shoot to incapacitate", *you shoot to stop the threat*.


----------



## Charlie

Ya' know, I guess rubber bullets would be perfectly acceptable............for rubber intruders............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Mr. P

> Home Defense....rubber bullets an valid option?


The first question I think you need to answer is; if the bad guy has a gun will it be loaded with rubber?

I agree with everyone above, not a good option.


----------



## Todd

Charlie said:


> Ya' know, I guess rubber bullets would be perfectly acceptable............for rubber intruders............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


That's funny! :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

Charlie said:


> Ya' know, I guess rubber bullets would be perfectly acceptable............for rubber intruders............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


How about for intruders with rubbers?

WM


----------



## 2400

Wandering Man said:


> How about for intruders with rubbers?
> 
> WM


12GA with #1 Buck applied until the swelling goes away. :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082:nutkick: 

WM


----------



## RUGER45

They maybe an choice for some, but not in my household.:smt023


----------



## noproblem5671

*Boing Boing follow the bouncing bullets*

The frangible bullets designed for Air Martials seem interesting. They have a metal shell filled with either #6 or #12 lead shot. It transfers energy pretty well into soft targets, but breaks up when it hits a hard barrier. They were designed not to pierce the aluminum skin of an airplane when fired from inside the cabin. I think there are better bullets for residential use though. Ones that turn to something like dust on impact with a hard barrier.
I would also highly advise against ruber bullets, but if the idea of a real gun scares you out of having anything at all then at least get a 12GA shotgun with the rubber shot shells. More intimidating than a handgun and at least if he doesn't run away after that you have the butt of the gun for some good old fashioned skull smashing. :smt076

I'm kidding, but in all seriousness if you are seriously concerned about defense then consider a serious defense weapon.


----------



## Flanker

*Designed to kill*

Defence Ammo. is designed to kill. Thats what you keep in a defence handgun. If you just want to pamper the bad guys get pepper spray and a good prayer book.


----------



## bangbang

Todd said:


> Either way, a rubber bullet in this case is going to have the same result as shooting a bear with a 9mm; it's just going to piss them off and make them want to hurt you even more.


Are you saying not to shoot a bear with a 9mm?

Would a .45 ACP make any difference? The diameter of a .45 is .07 inches larger than a 9mm. Is that going to stop the bear?

Or for bear, do you need magnum loads, and a revolver?

EDIT:

You could load the first round with rubber. After shooting the perp in the chest, yell out that the next round is hollow point...if he flinches, shoot him with it...if he turns and runs...let him go.

I do not recommend this approach, but if you are concerned about it, I would limit my rubber bullet shots to just 1 or 2.


----------



## Shipwreck

Anything less than a magnum will just piss off a bear. And, if ya shoot anything less than that on a head shot - the round will probably bounce off their skulls.

I would NOT wanna be the guy out in the woods w/ a 9mm and a bear behind me


----------



## Todd

bangbang said:


> Are you saying not to shoot a bear with a 9mm?


That's what I'm saying.

Has anybody else noticed that the original poster has not been on since, has only posted this one time, and has not responded to this post? I'm starting to smell a troll.


----------



## Shipwreck

Todd said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that the original poster has not been on since, has only posted this one time, and has not responded to this post? I'm starting to smell a troll.


Maybe.... :smt161


----------



## bangbang

Shipwreck said:


> Anything less than a magnum will just piss off a bear.


So shot placement with a bear is negligible overall?

Are the ribs strong enough to withstand 9mm bullets? I know that it is not practical...given the speed of a bear...but if you unloaded 15 9mm bullets into a bear's chest, would it stop the bear?

If you were held up in a safe place, but forced to stay there until help arrived, could you take out a bear with 15 9mm bullets?

Like, if you are up in a tree and the bear starts coming closer, could you shoot 15 rounds into the bear before he was able to climb the tree and eat your foot?


----------



## Shipwreck

Unless U get lucky and hit his heart, I wouldn't wanna try it out. He may die later from blood loss - but he is large enough and weighs enough that I would think he would still go on instinct and get ya before he felt the damage.


----------



## bangbang

Shipwreck said:


> Unless U get lucky and hit his heart, I wouldn't wanna try it out. He may die later from blood loss - but he is large enough and weighs enough that I would think he would still go on instinct and get ya before he felt the damage.


Damn...looks like I need to get a Desert Eagle 50AE before I go lookig for trouble with some bears.

What about a shotgun...will I need a slug to have any chance, or will 00 have any effect.

Maybe I should try and avoid bears from now on.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Lions and tigers and bears*

Dude, maybe you should go out a test a few different calibers and post your results for us.

Start with the 9MM. :smt033

Seriously bears take 44 Magnum minimum and you'd still need to make them count. Anything less and your only hope is the throat or the occular cavity, but your chances are pretty slim of hitting either one and causing enough damage to drop him. I'd venture anything less than .50 BMG and you are going need to do better than a COM shot to be sure of taking out vital organs. Real bear hunter's know a bears anatomy well enough to target vital areas and they use rounds with enough punch to penetrate far enough to reach those organs. ( I am not a bear hunter )

I too want to believe that there is nothing more deadly than me and my handgun. It's a nice idea, but it just ain't so.


----------



## Shipwreck

bangbang said:


> Damn...looks like I need to get a Desert Eagle 50AE before I go lookig for trouble with some bears.
> 
> What about a shotgun...will I need a slug to have any chance, or will 00 have any effect.
> 
> Maybe I should try and avoid bears from now on.


U better have slugs in that if ya wanna do something...


----------

